# Discus Discus Discus!!!!!!!!



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I'm starting my first discus community tank and was thinking of having sort of a GRASS on the bottom, long wavy plants on the side and back, and a wall of moss on driftwood..........could you tell me good plants to do this with that would be good for the discus too??

([55g tank] i have VERY good lighting / and CO2) ​


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

You are pretty well on your way already... the planning is good. Actually any plant will do well with discuss. I have mine with a lot of lotus, and other rosette growing plants where they can hide if they feel insecure. Do post photos when you are done =)


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

-thanks, ill check into those.
-well if i do post photos, it will be far from now.......i just found out, the cheapest way to get co2 cylinders in Hawaii is going to total $75 or higher! (that's not the normal price right??)
Also, how long does a 10lb. cylinder last??


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd love to see your blueprints of the tank. I guess that a 10lb tank should last about 18 months or longer depending on bubble rate. I think that # is at like 1 - 2 bps. As far as price goes, that's about what i'd be paying locally for a 10LB empty, full they go for about 100$, i'm tempted to order one off of ebay.

EDIT: Dont discus require higher then normal temps? I think there is a list of "discus plants" that you should check out.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

ya thats what i was worrying about, and thats why i was asking. but ive seen people do it and i talked to this old chinese guy at my pet store that knows everything there is to know about fish.....i think.....and he said it can be done. he said its like a 75-85% chance they'll live.

------ill have my blueprints up tomarrow!!


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I know someone on here recently posted a list of plants that do well in the warmer waters. It defentally can be done, it's just figuriong out which will let it be done.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

ok, ill check that out.

here's some plants i've been thinking of so far:

Echinodorus latifolius 
Glossostigma elatinoides
Rotala rotundifolia
creeping jenny
Eustralis stellata
Micranthemum micranthemoides
Sagittaria subulata


----------



## yxberia (Apr 19, 2005)

Any moderate growing plants will do. I have an adult discus in my tank with over 10 species of plant - covered by 80% glosso, no problem at all.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Madd - My advice may not be correct, I thought that i had read that somewhere, I'm not sure where, i'll try to do some searching tonight and see what i can pull up.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

well i have the pics, i'll post them next, but i couldn't find that thing you said about the warmer water plant stuff.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

"blueprints" Ready:


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's More:


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

i was thinking.....that's cool n' all but i want the glosso in the middle just covering everything


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

maddog1240 said:


> well, i was thinking.....that's cool n' all but i want the glosso in the middle just covering everything!! and im not a fan of sand either so i don't think im going to go with this layout. aww ;(


You could just change your drawings to say "glosso" instead of "sand."  It's really easy to change at this point!

Natalie


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

welllllllll....
maybe i could do that. also instead of have yellow rocks, have black, and change it into a RAINFOREST kind of thing!! ok, i'll work on some more ideas.


----------



## maddog1240 (Nov 5, 2006)

ok here's my new list of plants........

-Echinodorus latifolius [?] (maybe)
-Glossostigma elatinoides
-Rotala rotundifolia
-Eustralis stellata
-Micranthemum micranthemoides
-Sagittaria subulata
-cabomba [x] (already have)
-anacharis [x]
-riccia [?]
-tonina fluviatilis [x]
-Blyxa Japonica


----------

